# Is Reliance BroadNet is Best?



## sivaram77 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi,
  I heard about reliance Broadnet in bangalore, can any one please let me that this is best in speed, connection and price etc..!
Thanks


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 3, 2007)

best is BSNL Broadband


----------



## sandeepk (Oct 3, 2007)

Go for BSNL if it is quickly available. It may have long waiting list. So other options are Tata or Aitel. Reliance is good in some areas. But they don't provide connection to single customer in the remote area. They ask you to come with more that 5 people who want to be customer.
Also please move this thread to Q&A or Chit Chat section.


----------



## casanova (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want always up connection. Reliance Broad Net is the best. I haven't faced a downtime since I got the connection. Also, Reliance gives us extra speed as instead of 256kbps connections they offer 300kbps and 150kbps instead of 128kbps.


----------



## sivaram77 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank u all,
But plz cheak this link about Reliance BroadNet..
*www.mouthshut.com/product-reviews/Reliance_Broadnet_Broadband-925035668.html


----------

